# Super Powers: Which Would You Choose?



## SifuPhil (May 27, 2013)

If you were able to choose a single super-power - no backsies - which would you choose? Invisibility? Flying? Super strength? X-ray vision?



As you can plainly see, I chose "awesomeness".

So, what will it be?


----------



## That Guy (May 27, 2013)

Funny (interesting, not ha-ha . . . but looking at the picture... HAHAHA...), you should ask as I think about this often.  I think I will just have to settle on the all encompassing magical powers of Merlin.  How's that for being noncommittal?  Okay, okay . . . if I gotta pick one and only one, I'm goin' with  . . .  Invisibility!  Now ya see 'em how ya don't...


----------



## SifuPhil (May 27, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Funny (interesting, not ha-ha . . . but looking at the picture... HAHAHA...), you should ask as I think about this often.  I think I will just have to settle on the all encompassing magical powers of Merlin.  How's that for being noncommittal?  Okay, okay . . . if I gotta pick one and only one, I'm goin' with  . . .  Invisibility!  Now ya see 'em how ya don't...



Funny you should be the first one to mention that ... invisibility is pretty much my own favorite, and I'm not even a fan of the old Invisible Man series. 

I just figure it's practical (hide from the bill collectors), financially useful (rob banks, etc.) and amusing (girl's locker room). layful:


----------



## That Guy (May 27, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I just figure it's practical (hide from the bill collectors), financially useful (rob banks, etc.) and amusing (girl's locker room). layful:



My thoughts, exactly.


----------



## rkunsaw (May 27, 2013)

Those of us who don't show up in mirrors or photos prefer immortality, which I believe is the superest power of all.

I can certainly understand the fine points of invisibility though.


----------



## TWHRider (May 28, 2013)

I notice only the men have replied with "spoken in true male fashion" comments, I might add.

That is because the ladies don't have to speak of wishing for super powers - we were born with themnthego:

Yes "them", we possess super powers in multiples.  Two that come to mind that are mentionable would be:

1.  The Look
2.  Eyes in the backs of our heads

Do not *iss us off, elst we will wilt all of you and your super powers to the floor, like jello left on the kitchen counter:shark::rofl:


----------



## That Guy (May 28, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (May 28, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> I notice only the men have replied with "spoken in true male fashion" comments, I might add.
> 
> That is because the ladies don't have to speak of wishing for super powers - we were born with themnthego:
> 
> ...



And in line with that sentiment allow me to list just a few of the many famous Super Women and their super powers ...



*The Whiner*: Her rants go beyond the normal frequency ranges, causing extensive hearing damage unless you comply
*30 Daze*: She lives a normal, non-super life except for a few days at the end of every month - then, NOTHING can stand in her way.
*Flutter*: She has the power to cloud men's minds with just a quick flutter of her steroid-enhanced eyelashes
*DiForcee*: She has the ability to drain half of everything you own, including your blood
*BizLady*: Dressed in severe men's-cut clothing, she barks orders and you WILL obey. Don't mention her butch haircut or her laser-beam glare will cut you down where you stand.

layful:


----------



## R. Zimm (May 28, 2013)

I would have to agree that overall that invisibility would be the most useful overall. Probably safer than the ability to fly. Can you imagine having to keep track of all the aircraft already up there?

Hey, invisibility would be real handy when the wife has her "honey do" list!


----------



## SifuPhil (May 28, 2013)

There are a few things I don't understand about invisibility, though ... I get that any clothing you wear is still visible, so that means you'll have to run around naked. That means most of your activities will have to happen in the summer, so already we've cut out 3/4 of the year. 

You probably don't want to be walking around in the woods with all the prickly bushes either, so that limits WHERE you can go. You'll have to be barefoot as well, so the sidewalks and streets are going to take a terrible toll on your feet.

So this means you'll be confined to walking around in your tiny little backyard, only on the grass, for maybe 2-3 months a year. 

Darn - I didn't think this through before ...


----------



## That Guy (May 29, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (May 29, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Whispy Acres



Some things, once seen, can never be UN-seen ...


----------



## That Guy (May 29, 2013)

That poor, poor animal needs the Ren Hoek exercise plan:






So he can become a better man:


----------



## Michael. (May 30, 2013)

A personal force field as we live in dangerous times...


----------



## SifuPhil (May 30, 2013)

Michael. said:


> A personal force field as we live in dangerous times...



That's a neat idea! It sort of reminds me of the _Dune_ science-fiction series - they had personal protective energy fields, activated by pressing a button on their belt. The Holtzman Effect, I believe it was called. 

Wikipedia has this to say:



> In _Dune_, the technology has been adapted for reliable use in  personal defensive shields. In the film and mini-series, these shields,  unlike many others in science fiction, are not round projections of  force, but form-fitting energy fields which permit penetration only by  objects that move below a pre-set velocity.[SUP][8][/SUP] Paul Atreides notes in _Dune_,  "In shield fighting, one moves fast on defense, slow on attack ...  Attack has the sole purpose of tricking the opponent into a misstep,  setting him up for the attack sinister. The shield turns the fast blow,  admits the slow kindjal!"


*source*


----------

